# Friendly natives .....NOT !!!!!



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Can you believe that I have left my van twice today for less than 5 minutes.....both times to get tokens and put on washing......and the single old guy opposite has just told me to ''do something about those dogs barking ''........
We are talking midday here....and in the area reserved for dog owners !!!
They( 1 pom, 2 mini daxies) have made not a sound the rest of the time.......just yapped when I left them.......the wind is blowing that much he would be hard pressed to hear them anyway,they are INSIDE the van with ALL windows closed......and he has a BIG dog ( albeit lovely ! ) that wanders about loose......but, of course, is silent.
Whatever happened to ''live and let live''
I am not condoning noisy dogs by any means.......but I think I would have to have a little bit more '' unsociable behaviour'' than THAT before complaining to anyone......I've only been here 19 hours for gods sake........beam me up scottie........thank god I am out of here tomorrow !! :x 
Sorry......rant over.....

Lynda


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Lynda,

Some people just have to have something to moan about, don't let it spoil your stay. If he doesn't like dogs its his loss. As my Dad used to say "Anyone who doesn't like dogs is not to be trusted".

Taff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheWelshman said:


> Lynda,
> 
> Some people just have to have something to moan about, don't let it spoil your stay. If he doesn't like dogs its his loss. As my Dad used to say "Anyone who doesn't like dogs is not to be trusted".
> 
> Taff


Quite right too!

Recognise this breed Taff?










Gracie at four months


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Very true Taff.......thanks for your kind words.
However he HAS a dog..............BUT, now I see he is in a CARAVAN.......I feel a lot better knowing that he is not a Motorhomer 
He even said to me......'' I know you have a big van ....but......really, THREE dogs in it ?????? '' Cheeky b****r.......
This is a really lovely site as far as facilities and cleanliness is concerned, but its not my cup of tea..........I prefer less formal sites where you pick your own pitch amongst the trees overlooking a lake for example......
like Camping Markadia near Odivelas where I shall probably be heading after Jerez.
Just had the dogs out for a walk and am now calming down a little.......bloody man.......well seen he hasnt got a woman with him to nag at :wink: 
Lynda


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of dogs to be honest (although that picture of Gracie goes some way to changing my mind) but would never think to complain about a fellow MH'ers companions unless it was constant and for long spells. 

Many more things on a camp site, like constant generator noise or EastEnders blaring out at full volume, would get up my nose more.

I'd apologise and swiftly forget about the miserable old git.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks b6x.....and Dave......and Gracie is BEAUTIFUL !
Lynda


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Ok ...to make you feel better ..his wife obviously left him as he was so miserable and his poor dog just dare NOT bark!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Ana xx
You are welcome to stay next to us ...we have three dogs too ..(Yorkies!) ...Ana x
ps I adore Gracie!!


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ana !
I just wonder if he would have said anything if I hadn't been alone ?????
Just as well I AM alone.....my husband doesn't suffer ignorant old fools gladly........or at all actually.......love Yorkies.......had one for 16 years ''Bridget the Midget Queen of the Blues '' weighed all of one kilo....Biddy for short !
Lynda


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Was he the senior British officer? (Colditz)


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TheWelshman said:


> Lynda,
> 
> Some people just have to have something to moan about, don't let it spoil your stay. If he doesn't like dogs its his loss. As my Dad used to say "Anyone who doesn't like dogs is not to be trusted".
> 
> Taff


  I don't cos they bite me. Still, let it be known I am not to be trusted.


----------



## 109268 (Jan 16, 2008)

Dave,

Is it a Welsh Terrier? She looks a cracker anyway. Lost my Black Lab this morning he just got to old to go on, miss him more already than I thought possible. But he entertained us for 14 years he deserves the rest

Taff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Until recently we travelled in the UK and most of Europe with two or three large dogs. Apart from being extremely well trained they were always silent unless asked!
I did find that little dogs, particularly those treated like human children, were often a real pain. I can't remember ever complaining, instead I just felt sorry for the owners.
A dog that yaps every time it's owner is not present really wants sorting out.


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Taff about your loss.......I know its the price we pay but it doesn't stop it from hurting....
Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Yep Ted....mine probably do need sorting out......but I think they are just upset cos I have left 3 of the gang at home.....
Small dogs usually ARE yappy.......usually to try to frighten the big guys away.
Please don't feel sorry for me.......I love them........yaps and all
Lynda


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Dogs*

Hi Taff. So sorry to hear of your sad loss. Keep the chin up and remember the love and pleasure he gave you. The memories are treasures.

As for noisy dogs, I'm afraid we are guilty of having two, but its excitement at the thought of going out or else they are protecting our property! Tess the border collie/springer cross is a screamer as well! Tried everything to stop the barking, but failed miserably!!! They are both too old now, so we always try to park away from others in the hope that they don't annoy anyone.


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Taff, really sorry to hear about your dog. We lost our Freddy 4 weeks ago after 11 years. He was a wire haired dax/ border terrier cross . Like you we miss him more than anyone can imagine. Nothing will ever replace him, he was such a character.
We decided, after 2 weeks of total misery, to get another dog. Not a replacement but a substitute.
We got Timmy a 6 month border terrier 2 weeks ago and our life has changed for the better. The house is now alive again. We haven't been motorhoming with him yet as he's not 100% house trained but it won't be long.
I suppose what I'm saying is if you are a doggy person then you need another dog. It really helps.

On the subject of barking dogs, I agree with the previous comments and will add that I prefer barking dogs to children and my 'pet' hates of generators and the new menace DIESEL FUELLED HEATING.
We were opposite a panel van conversion with an Eberspatcher system. It was a quiet site but sounded like the runway at Heathrow. The owner thought it was "just a background hum". Strange that others came out of their vans so see what was making the racket!
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

TheWelshman said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is it a Welsh Terrier? She looks a cracker anyway. Lost my Black Lab this morning he just got to old to go on, miss him more already than I thought possible. But he entertained us for 14 years he deserves the rest
> 
> Taff


Yes she is Taff, and I know just how you and Mrs Taff are feeling right now!

We had to take our old girl to the vet last August when she was 15, for just the same reason as yours. We were not going to have another dog for a while so we could easily go a bit farther afield in the van, but our first afternoon without her was just as miserable as yours - so I phoned the breeder!!

Best thing I ever did. Sian said several times shortly afterwards that she was so pleased we had a new pup to look forward to, and a few weeks later we went to get Gracie.

She is nearly six months now and into everything!! You forget how busy a pup can be, but although we still miss our old Lucy there's no time to dwell on it with this little hooligan around. Her breeder's name is Emlyn (from Neath) so she gets called "_Emlyn's Gremlin_" - among other less complimentary names when she has just had ten minutes in Sian's sewing basket (earlier this morning).

We all handle things in different ways, and who am I to give advice in a situation like this - but it worked for us.

Sincere condolences - you just get so attached don't you!!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grockel said:


> We haven't been motorhoming with him yet as he's not 100% house trained but it won't be long.
> Cheers, Glyn


Hi Glyn

Neither is Gracie, as winter pups are much more difficult to house train.

Have you considered one of  >>these<< ? Your little mutt wouldn't need a very big one, and they are much less likely to piddle (or otherwise) in their own bed so you might find he would sleep in the cage quite happily and cleanly.

We left Gracie's in the corner of the lounge with the door open at first and encouraged her in with sweeties, and even fed her in there a few times. It's still in the lounge because she now likes it so much she goes in for a snooze every evening after her supper. She makes no fuss at all when we shut her in, and the cage has other uses too.

In case I have to corner sharply I've fixed up a strap to attach it to the rear of the driving seat in the truck, and Sian can easily look across as we travel to check that Gracie is alright. It keeps her safe and keeps muddy paws off the van seats.
If we have to leave her in the van we don't have to worry in case she eats the furniture while we are away, and it's also useful at home if we have visitors who don't like dogs - not that we know (or invite!!) many!!!!

We got our cage from the people in the link above, and are very pleased with it. I did a lot of research and they vary a lot in quality and design, but I think the Vari Kennel is about the best. It came very promptly and was cheaper than most other places.

We did consider one of the folding fabric types, but Gracie and your dog are terriers!! They simply can't help it - and it would not have been long before she found a loose seam inside the cage and it would then have been torn to shreds.

Wouldn't be without ours now - and incidentally she is much less likely to bark when left in the cage, as it is "her territory" and so familiar that she clearly feels perfectly secure. (_In fact, as far as we know she never has barked when left in it, and she has been left for a couple of hours on two occasions when we just couldn't take her wih us. I asked the neighbours to tell us if she did bark or howl, and they assured us that she had been completely silent.)_

Hope this helps


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Nobody really likes "constantly" barking dogs and luckily Precious hasn't learned that trait yet -- but she is only two! She has started to bark in the motorhome if she hears something outside, but mostly it's me banging my dang notebook computer shut or my wife a pot or pan.

I am sure there will always be neighbors with the listening power of Superman, but hey, dogs ocassionally bark and children play. Laptops, pots, pans and EastEnders are a different matter though 

Have fun camping!


----------



## 103279 (Mar 5, 2007)

Savannah. I accept that there are professional whingers but have you thought about the situation? 
It was your dogs that were causing a disturbance and therefore you are at fault, not the man who complained; he – like most of us – just wanted a bit of peace and quiet. It is a sad reflection on today’s society that inconsiderate behaviour is the norm and where people seem to think they can do as they please and sod everyone else. Why should we have to tolerate noisy kids, loud radios, TV’s and generators running all night? If there is something you don’t wish to see you can turn away but if there is something you don’t wish to hear then you can’t turn off your ears.

My now ex-neighbours had a small yappy mutt that barked incessantly, we had to take legal action to get some peace in our own garden. Small dogs definitely are the worse in terms of annoyance.


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*barking mad*

Best alarm you could ever want


----------



## 109481 (Jan 25, 2008)

*My favourite*

But this one is a pussy cat too


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi....Old Trout.....
I DO NOT accept that my dogs barking (if they were......they weren't when I left them and they weren't when I returned) for less than 5 minutes twice in one day constitutes a public nuisance of the type that made you seek LEGAL ACTION against your neighbour........hardly the same thing at all.
I certainly DO NOT and NEVER HAVE thought that I can do as I please and sod everyone else.......and therefore I do not believe I was 'at fault' for anything......next we will be unable to breath noisily....I am always meticulous about NOT causing a nuisance to other people.....and if someone cannot tolerate 5 minutes yappng then he had better start living in the middle of a field not in the middle of a crowded campsite........
Obviously he has something against either small dogs or women on their own....as the noise 2 hours later from a large party playing their accordion outside did not seem to annoy him.........neither did my dogs seem to annoy any of my other neighbours.....
I have put up with FAR WORSE than 3 small dogs crying for five minutes whilst in the middle of gale force winds in a locked van.......and I would never dream of causing trouble......not unless it was excessive and after midnight.......
Please refrain from including me with the likes of the sort of people who really DO cause a nuisance and lets have a little bit of ''live and let live'' whilst camping amongst 100's of strangers because if we can't we may as well all stay at home.

Lynda


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Zebedee, What kind is that? I want to eat her. Gone all mumsy and want to hug her to bits. She is sooooooo beautiful. If ever you need a dog nanny I'm here.

Linda, I would stake my life on it that he wouldn't have said a word if you had a man with you. Half my rants are caused by male aggression because I am a lone woman.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You don't have to make a noise to have some people complain. I had an elderly bloke cross the campsite in Croatia to complain about my discreet dryer ( hanging below the bike rack at the back of the van) full of M&S passion killer knickers !

I wouldn't have minded so much had he and his wife not been pretty well naked save for a very small pair of briefs each. His certainly left nothing to the imagination when he moved. 

You can't please all of the people.....

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Runoutofnames.* She's a Welsh Terrier, and at nearly six months she's becoming a very naughty teenager. She's into everything and has to poke her nose in to see what's happening all the time. Sian is in the bath at the moment after working hard in the garden, and just let out a shriek of terror. She had almost dropped off to sleep when a cold wet nose was poked unceremoniously into her ear. (_It wasn't me Pusser, before you get ideas_!)

*Grizzly*. Are you sure Barney Rubble wasn't trying to nick your passion killers? Maybe he fancied them more than his thong.

You should have pointed and sniggered. It's a confident male who can face up to a woman casting doubts on the dimensions of his wedding tackle!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> You should have pointed and sniggered. It's a confident male who can face up to a woman casting doubts on the dimensions of his wedding tackle!!


I never thought of that one ! I was a bit out-numbered though - one Brit van in a sea of others. Didn't want to start an international incident- that's my excuse anyway !

G


----------



## Grockel (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Dave (zebedee), thanks for all the good advise on cages. We do already have two! One metal one for the house and another fabric sided one for the car/motorhome. You're right about damage to the fabric one, we only had it for a day before he chewed the zip! He was enjoying his rawhide chew in the doorway, becoming adjusted to it when the zip got in the way.
I suppose we want him to be really settled with us at home and confident in the house training before we try the motorhome.

Our present problem is very smelly wind and diahorrea yesterday and today. He's on Burns chicken and brown rice dried puppy mix but gobbles it. So we wonder if we can progress onto the adult size which he will crunch. At just 6 months is he too young?
Cheers, Glyn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grockel said:


> Hi Dave (zebedee), thanks for all the good advise on cages. We do already have two! One metal one for the house and another fabric sided one for the car/motorhome. You're right about damage to the fabric one, we only had it for a day before he chewed the zip! He was enjoying his rawhide chew in the doorway, becoming adjusted to it when the zip got in the way.
> I suppose we want him to be really settled with us at home and confident in the house training before we try the motorhome.
> 
> Our present problem is very smelly wind and diahorrea yesterday and today. He's on Burns chicken and brown rice dried puppy mix but gobbles it. So we wonder if we can progress onto the adult size which he will crunch. At just 6 months is he too young?
> Cheers, Glyn


Hi Glyn

We had planned to store Gracie's plastic travel crate out of the way, but she likes it so much it's a permanent (and rather unsightly) feature in the corner of the lounge. She goes into it at least once during the day, and every evening from about 8.00pm onwards. She is no problem at all when travelling, and I think (as you say) it's due to her feeling very confident in it at home.

As for the John Burns food I have mixed feelings about it. He is a friend of my wife's family, and a really nice chap, but he says in his literature that dogs have no taste preferences and he only flavours his food to keep the owners happy.

Nobody has told our dog she has no preferences! Unfortunately she has very definite preferences and Burns food is no longer one of them. She won't touch it, and I'm certainly not going to starve her until she eats it in desperation - though that is a suggestion made by some so-called canine experts.

We also had the wind and diarrhoeia when Gracie was on the Burns food for a while, and our vet said she also has reservations and advised us to try her on tinned food with a mixer. Gracie's breeder agreed, and suggested that we stick to Pedigree (or one of the other top names) as they do a lot of research and are very cautious about maintaining their good name.

Our vet, who is not known for her gentle kennel-side manner said to us, _"Would you eat dry food day after day, month after month?"_ Her advice was to feed her basically on tinned food, but give her some table scraps for a bit of variety, but balance any additional diet with meat, vegetables and carbohydrate, pretty much as you would for yourself but with rather less protein.

Hope this helps. The diarrhoeia and poison gases stopped two days after we took her off the Burns, and have not returned. This doesn't prove it was caused by the Burns food of course, but we suspect that it doesn't suit all dogs and Gracie is one of those.

Incidentally, when you have the pup clear of the soft and nasties, you can tell if you are overfeeding him by checking his deposits. If they are firm and well formed at first, but become quite soft and even runny as he completes the motion, that is a pretty good indicator that he is gobbling more food than he needs. His offerings should be firm from start to finish - just like a choice havana cigar! :lol:

Hoep this helps


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

quote---Hope this helps. The diarrhoeia and poison gases stopped two days after we took her off the Burns, and have not returned. This doesn't prove it was caused by the Burns food of course, but we suspect that it doesn't suit all dogs and Gracie is one of those. 


My pup is on Burns and at the beginning she had terrible smelly wind, as did my friends Yorkies when I gave her some to see if they would eat it, she gave up on hers as one of the dogs sneaks under the Duvet at night and the smell was making her almost sick :lol: :lol: , I persevered with mine and the wind has now settled down :roll: . I am thinking of changing to the food my friend uses (she is a breeder) and it wont cost me as much as she gets a good discount.

As for a cage, we got one on my friends advice, for her to sleep in at night, I leave the door open and my old dog has taken a shine to it, in fact they both sleep in it at night with the door open, I don't shut the door as my old dog only having 3 legs needs to stretch his legs during the night or he will seize up.

And the man complaining about the dog barking, he needs to go out and get a life, he wouldn't be complaining if the dog barked and scared off a burglar breaking into "his" van

Anne


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

His offerings should be firm from start to finish - just like a choice havana cigar! 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Duadua said:


> His offerings should be firm from start to finish - just like a choice havana cigar!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


A quote from our vet again - the one with the appalling kennel-side manner. :roll:

She's not very PC either, but a lovely lady and a great vet.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

:hathat41:

:lol: :lol: :lol: I'm still laughing. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

